# It's finally here....my due date that is!



## Claireyb1

Well,as the title suggests today is my EDD, but no sign of baby wanting to make an appearance anytime soon! No signs whatsoever:wacko:
I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday so i will see what she says then!
Just hoping baby doesn't decide to arrive on my birthday on the 5th!!!!
Knowing me It will be doing just that! lol
So here starts the waiting game - :wacko:
xx


----------



## Gia7777

Hope you are feeling well and hopefully we'll be seeing an update really soon!! Hang in there!


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> Hope you are feeling well and hopefully we'll be seeing an update really soon!! Hang in there!

To be totally honest I feel great!:happydance: don't feel too huge,can still do pretty much all the things I normally do. Just hope my labour is as forgiving! lol
xx


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> Well,as the title suggests today is my EDD, but no sign of baby wanting to make an appearance anytime soon! No signs whatsoever:wacko:
> I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday so i will see what she says then!
> Just hoping baby doesn't decide to arrive on my birthday on the 5th!!!!
> Knowing me It will be doing just that! lol
> So here starts the waiting game - :wacko:
> xx

hi claire! :wave: i remember you from the TTC forum!
as you can see my EDD has come and gone too, getting very impatient now!
hope yours arrive soon


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well,as the title suggests today is my EDD, but no sign of baby wanting to make an appearance anytime soon! No signs whatsoever:wacko:
> I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday so i will see what she says then!
> Just hoping baby doesn't decide to arrive on my birthday on the 5th!!!!
> Knowing me It will be doing just that! lol
> So here starts the waiting game - :wacko:
> xx
> 
> hi claire! :wave: i remember you from the TTC forum!
> as you can see my EDD has come and gone too, getting very impatient now!
> hope yours arrive soonClick to expand...

Hi Kosh, yes I remember you too - seems like only yesterday we were all worrying about TTC and now we are about to give birth!
I hope for both our sakes we are not kept waiting too long.
Good luck with your birth and I will be looking out for your birth story soon.
:thumbup:


----------



## kosh

kosh said:


> hi claire! :wave: i remember you from the TTC forum!
> as you can see my EDD has come and gone too, getting very impatient now!
> hope yours arrive soon




Claireyb1 said:


> Hi Kosh, yes I remember you too - seems like only yesterday we were all worrying about TTC and now we are about to give birth!

i know! it went sooo fast!


Claireyb1 said:


> I hope for both our sakes we are not kept waiting too long.
> Good luck with your birth and I will be looking out for your birth story soon.
> :thumbup:

good luck to you too!:flower:


----------



## NC_Sarah

Congrats! I'll be keeping my eye out for the big day :)


----------



## Bumpi

congratulations .. hope baby comes soon xx


----------



## Claireyb1

NC_Sarah said:


> Congrats! I'll be keeping my eye out for the big day :)

Hi Sarah, I hope you are well. Glad to see things are progressing for you nicely! April won't be long in coming!
I will let you know when "it" happens!
Love your new avatar pic.
xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Well, I had my midwife appointment today and all is good, baby is engaged and ready,just need to wait until he/she is ready to make its debut! she has booked me in for a sweep on Monday 9th and I hope either baby comes before then or after the sweep. I really don't want to be induced :wacko:


----------



## Bumpi

Claireyb1 said:


> Well, I had my midwife appointment today and all is good, baby is engaged and ready,just need to wait until he/she is ready to make its debut! she has booked me in for a sweep on Monday 9th and I hope either baby comes before then or after the sweep. I really don't want to be induced :wacko:

awww will keep everything crossed for you .. did they give you a date for induction if baby does not come in time? .. can i ask why you dont want to be induced ? please just tell me if i am being to nosy lol xx


----------



## Indigo77

How exciting! 
Good luck!
Keep us posted please...

Are you scared at all?

What is a sweep?


----------



## Claireyb1

Bumpi said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my midwife appointment today and all is good, baby is engaged and ready,just need to wait until he/she is ready to make its debut! she has booked me in for a sweep on Monday 9th and I hope either baby comes before then or after the sweep. I really don't want to be induced :wacko:
> 
> awww will keep everything crossed for you .. did they give you a date for induction if baby does not come in time? .. can i ask why you dont want to be induced ? please just tell me if i am being to nosy lol xxClick to expand...

No Bumpi,she didn't give me a date for the induction,but I guess they will discuss that on Monday if baby hasn't turned up by then.
I want to avoind an induction as I hear it can bring on the labour pains a lot faster and therefore stronger than if it's a natural build up. Of course I will do what is right for baby in the end as that is what matters.
:flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Indigo77 said:


> How exciting!
> Good luck!
> Keep us posted please...
> 
> Are you scared at all?
> 
> What is a sweep?

Hi Indigo, will keep you all posted!
I wouldn't say I am scared as such, but it's such an unknown thing with your 1st that you can't help but think about it - alot!
A sweep is when the midwife will run her finger around your cervix to "get things going" as it were. She refered to it as a stretch and sweep so perhaps there is an element of stretching the cervix too??:wacko:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hello!!! Still no sign of your little one?

I'm trying to type this one handed as junior is awake! Cant believe its taken me this long to turn the laptop on! The days are flying in...


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hello!!! Still no sign of your little one?
> 
> I'm trying to type this one handed as junior is awake! Cant believe its taken me this long to turn the laptop on! The days are flying in...

Hi Storm, no, little one is hanging on in there!
How are you and baby and how are you feeling?
:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe you should have some spicy food and then have some sexy time with your OH to move things along....:winkwink:


----------



## Bumpi

Claireyb1 said:


> Bumpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my midwife appointment today and all is good, baby is engaged and ready,just need to wait until he/she is ready to make its debut! she has booked me in for a sweep on Monday 9th and I hope either baby comes before then or after the sweep. I really don't want to be induced :wacko:
> 
> awww will keep everything crossed for you .. did they give you a date for induction if baby does not come in time? .. can i ask why you dont want to be induced ? please just tell me if i am being to nosy lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> No Bumpi,she didn't give me a date for the induction,but I guess they will discuss that on Monday if baby hasn't turned up by then.
> I want to avoind an induction as I hear it can bring on the labour pains a lot faster and therefore stronger than if it's a natural build up. Of course I will do what is right for baby in the end as that is what matters.
> :flower:Click to expand...

sorry for the delayed reply .. i can understand your anxiety but from speaking to some friends who have been induced its not always been more painful .. some have gone through it with just gas and air. please try not to worry .. hope everything goes well on Monday xx


----------



## Gia7777

How is everything going Clairey?:flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Gia7777 said:


> How is everything going Clairey?:flower:

Hi Gia, I'm good thanks. Baby still doesn't seem to want to make an appearance though. Had a sweep yesterday, but it hasn't done anything yet.
I am now booked in for an induction on Sat - just hoping baby turns up before then!!
How are you doing?
x


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks for the update! Just a few more days, and sending best wishes for an easy delivery either way. :flower:


I'm very well, thanks for asking! Have a huge burst of energy this week, not sure where that all came from but I'll take it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Clairey, thinking of you!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Still not much going on here ladies! lost some plug yesterday, but nothing has happened since!! feel a little disheartened.....I don't want the induction!!!!!
:wacko:


----------



## truly_blessed

ar Clairey, you're still waiting :hugs: I've not even reached my due date yet and I'm so impatient now. I've got induction booked for 23rd and really hoping it doesn't come to it as well but there's absolutely no signs of anything happening at the moment.

Come on babies!!! x


----------



## Claireyb1

Frustrating isn't it?! 
:hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Thinking of you both, Clairey and kosh! Come on lil babies...come on out!! :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Come on ladies - time those little ones put an appearance in - I'm dying to know what you all have and hear your birth stories!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Come on ladies - time those little ones put an appearance in - I'm dying to know what you all have and hear your birth stories!!

I'm dying to know too Storm! not to mention my Mum,she is chomping at the bit to go out shopping for pink or blue!!!
Will keep you posted!
:hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Thinking of you today Clairey and hoping all is going well with your induction.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just popping in to send you some awesome labour vibes :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thinking about you and wondering how you got on!


----------

